# ثلاجات الصَّقيع الشمسي



## صناعة المعمار (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


ثلاجات الصَّقيع الشمسي​


ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي أو Sunfrost Refrigerators هي ذلك الاختراع الطريف لطلبة جامعة ولاية هامبولت Humboldt State University من أعضاء المركز الجامعي للتكنولوجيا الملائمة Campus Center for Appropriate Technology (CCAP) 

وهي ثلاجات قام بتصنيعها طلاب المركز لتعمل بتيار كهربائي ثابت DC مقداره 12 فولت فقط، ولكنها أكثر كفاءة من الثلاجات المعتادة بنسبة 600%؛ وذلك بسبب ثلاثة عوامل هي: موقع المكثفات، وتصميمها وسمك العزل. 

فالمكثفات Compressors في ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي موجودة في أعلى الوحدة وليس في أسفلها كما هو موجود في الثلاجات المعتادة، والميزة في ذلك أن المكثفات في الثلاجات المعتادة ينتج عنها حرارة ترتفع وتخلق غطاءًا كهربائيًّا من الهواء حول الثلاجة، وهذه المشكلة ليست موجودة في ثلاجة الصقيع الشمسي. 

الأمر الثاني أن المكثف الصغير جيد التصميم، غير المزود بمروحة، والذي يحتاج لزمن أقل لتشغيله، كل ذلك يجعل من تشغيل ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي عملاً هادئًا بدرجة استثنائية. ويساهم التصميم في تفوق الثلاجة من حيث الكفاءة بسبب قلة تكلفة النظام (قلة الأجزاء العاملة) إمكانية التعويل عليها(جزء واحد متحرك)، وقلة الضوضاء(حيث لا مروحة). 

أما عزل الثلاجة Sunfrost فيبلغ سمكه 3 بوصة من مادة البولي يوريثان Polyurethane، بينما عزل المثلج Freezer يبلغ 6 بوصة ومن ثم يحفظ الأطعمة من الهواء الدافئ. 

أما من أين تأتي الكهرباء لتلك الثلاجات فتلك قصة أخرى. 







مصدر الكهرباء: ​


يعتمد المركز في الكهرباء على مصادر الطاقة البديلة، التي تنتج في المكان ذاته، وهي أربعة مصادر للطاقة المتجددة، نتحدث منها عن المصدر الأول وهو الطاقة الشمسية لارتباطه بموضوع الثلاجة. 

في مايو من عام 1991م قطع المركز الروابط الكهربائية مع شركة الكهرباء المحلية، والآن يتم تزويد المركز بالكهرباء من خلال 22 خلية للطاقة الشمسية Photovoltaic، ويتم تخزين القوة الكهربائية المنتجة في 12 بطارية تروجان إل 16 Trojan L-16 

وتصنع الخلية الضوئية من شكل شديد النقاء من السيليكون، والسيليكون عنصر متوافر بكثرة على القشرة الأرضية، ومن ثم لا يصعب الحصول عليه، وبعد استخراجه يرسل للتنقية، وتنقية السيليكون عملية مكلفة إلى حد ما، ولأن السيليكون في شكله شديد النقاء يكون عازلاً، ومن ثَمَّ يتم إضافة عنصري الزرنيخ Arsenic والبورون Boron اللذان يتحدان مع السليكون، وينتج عن هذا الاتحاد بروتونات وإلكترونات قابلة للحركة، وفي هذه الحالة يصبح السيليكون موصلاً إلى درجة ما أو "شبه موصل". 

وتحتوي الخلية الشمسية على وصلة تسمى P-N junction وهي شبه موصلة ما بين طبقة تسمى P-layer تحتوي على بروتونات متحركة، وطبقة تسمى N-layer تحتوي على إلكترونات متحركة، وعندما يتم امتصاص قدر كاف من الطاقة الضوئية، يدخل ضوء الشمس من طبقة بي P-layer ثم يمر عبر الوصلة خارجًا من طبقة إن N-layer وخلال هذه العملية تتولد شحنات سالبة وموجبة (موجبة حول P-layer وسالبة حول N-layer)، ومن ثَمَّ يصبح هناك قطب electrode موجب وآخر سالب، وتنتج الخلية الشمسية في ضوء الشمس المباشر من 0.5 - 0.6 فولت من الكهرباء. 

ويتم تجميع الشحنات الكهربائية الناتجة في بطاريات، أو تستخدم مباشرة، وتستطيع البطاريات تخزين الطاقة الناتجة عن عمل 5-7 أيام 









للتعرف على المركز الجامعي للتكنولوجيا الملائمة
الرابط
http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/scince-15/scince4.asp


احترامي


----------



## ابن البلد (27 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا كثير فرحت لانها هادئة كما قلتي
مع انها مش في بيتي
لكني فرحت . من كثر ما عندي عقدة من صوت البراد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم اخ شبلي ميزة مميزة 

تحية لك


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

أحيي الطلبة الابطال الذين قاموا بهذا العمل وأتمنى أن تطبق على أرض الواقع


----------



## صاحب النقب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأتمنى أن نرى مثل هذه الابداعات في معاملنا قريبا


----------



## الصانع (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي أو Sunfrost Refrigerators*

ثلاجات الصَّقيع الشمسي 

ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي أو Sunfrost Refrigerators هي ذلك الاختراع الطريف لطلبة جامعة ولاية هامبولت Humboldt State University من أعضاء المركز الجامعي للتكنولوجيا الملائمة Campus Center for Appropriate Technology (CCAP) 
وهي ثلاجات قام بتصنيعها طلاب المركز لتعمل بتيار كهربائي ثابت DC مقداره 12 فولت فقط، ولكنها أكثر كفاءة من الثلاجات المعتادة بنسبة 600%؛ وذلك بسبب ثلاثة عوامل هي: موقع المكثفات، وتصميمها وسمك العزل. 
فالمكثفات Compressors في ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي موجودة في أعلى الوحدة وليس في أسفلها كما هو موجود في الثلاجات المعتادة، والميزة في ذلك أن المكثفات في الثلاجات المعتادة ينتج عنها حرارة ترتفع وتخلق غطاءًا كهربائيًّا من الهواء حول الثلاجة، وهذه المشكلة ليست موجودة في ثلاجة الصقيع الشمسي. 
الأمر الثاني أن المكثف الصغير جيد التصميم، غير المزود بمروحة، والذي يحتاج لزمن أقل لتشغيله، كل ذلك يجعل من تشغيل ثلاجات الصقيع الشمسي عملاً هادئًا بدرجة استثنائية. ويساهم التصميم في تفوق الثلاجة من حيث الكفاءة بسبب قلة تكلفة النظام (قلة الأجزاء العاملة) إمكانية التعويل عليها(جزء واحد متحرك)، وقلة الضوضاء(حيث لا مروحة). 
أما عزل الثلاجة Sunfrost فيبلغ سمكه 3 بوصة من مادة البولي يوريثان Polyurethane، بينما عزل المثلج Freezer يبلغ 6 بوصة ومن ثم يحفظ الأطعمة من الهواء الدافئ. 
أما من أين تأتي الكهرباء لتلك الثلاجات فتلك قصة أخرى.













مصدر الكهرباء: 
يعتمد المركز في الكهرباء على مصادر الطاقة البديلة، التي تنتج في المكان ذاته، وهي أربعة مصادر للطاقة المتجددة، نتحدث منها عن المصدر الأول وهو الطاقة الشمسية لارتباطه بموضوع الثلاجة. 
في مايو من عام 1991م قطع المركز الروابط الكهربائية مع شركة الكهرباء المحلية، والآن يتم تزويد المركز بالكهرباء من خلال 22 خلية للطاقة الشمسية Photovoltaic، ويتم تخزين القوة الكهربائية المنتجة في 12 بطارية تروجان إل 16 Trojan L-16
وتصنع الخلية الضوئية من شكل شديد النقاء من السيليكون، والسيليكون عنصر متوافر بكثرة على القشرة الأرضية، ومن ثم لا يصعب الحصول عليه، وبعد استخراجه يرسل للتنقية، وتنقية السيليكون عملية مكلفة إلى حد ما، ولأن السيليكون في شكله شديد النقاء يكون عازلاً، ومن ثَمَّ يتم إضافة عنصري الزرنيخ Arsenic والبورون Boron اللذان يتحدان مع السليكون، وينتج عن هذا الاتحاد بروتونات وإلكترونات قابلة للحركة، وفي هذه الحالة يصبح السيليكون موصلاً إلى درجة ما أو "شبه موصل". 
وتحتوي الخلية الشمسية على وصلة تسمى P-Njunction وهي شبه موصلة ما بين طبقة تسمى P-layer تحتوي على بروتونات متحركة، وطبقة تسمى N-layer تحتوي على إلكترونات متحركة، وعندما يتم امتصاص قدر كاف من الطاقة الضوئية، يدخل ضوء الشمس من طبقة بي P-layer ثم يمر عبر الوصلة خارجًا من طبقة إن N-layer وخلال هذه العملية تتولد شحنات سالبة وموجبة (موجبة حول P-layer وسالبة حول N-layer)، ومن ثَمَّ يصبح هناك قطب electrode موجب وآخر سالب، وتنتج الخلية الشمسية في ضوء الشمس المباشر من 0.5 - 0.6 فولت من الكهرباء. 
ويتم تجميع الشحنات الكهربائية الناتجة في بطاريات، أو تستخدم مباشرة، وتستطيع البطاريات تخزين الطاقة الناتجة عن عمل 5-7 أيام
المركز الجامعي للتكنولوجيا الملائمة: 
أنشئ المركز عام 1978م بمبادرة طلابية، ومنذ ذلك الحين وهو يدار ويمول بواسطة الطلاب الذين قاموا بتصميم وتنفيذ أنظمة بديلة للمخلفات والحرارة والمياه والطعام والكهرباء تحقق الحفاظ على الموارد الغالية ولا تترك إلا آثارًا ضئيلة على البيئة. 
والآن صار ذلك المركز الطلابي مركزًا تعليميًّا يتصل به الناس من جميع أنحاء العالم بغية الحصول على معلومات حول تقنيات الحياة المستدامة sustainable living techniques ، وعلى المستوى المحلي يُعَدُّ المركز مقرًّا للبيان التوضيحي العملي للتكنولوجيا الملائمة، حيث يرحب المركز بالزيارات السياحية، ويقيم ورش العمل، ويمنح الفرص التعليمية لمجتمع هامبولت. 
ويقوم بإدارة المركز ثلاثة من الطلاب يتم اختيارهم سنويًّا من قبل اللجنة الإدارية المكونة من إداريي الجامعة، والكلية، وأعضاء المجتمع والمديرين السابقين للمركز. ويعمل المديرون بمعاونة فرقة قوية من المتطوعين على تشغيل وتطوير المركز، حيث يعملون على توضيح فعالية أنظمة المركز في البيئة المعيشية، إضافة إلى تنظيم الأنشطة التعليمية والبحثية، وكذلك العمل على تطوير وانتشار رسالة المركز، وكذلك صيانة مكان المركز وأنظمته. 




ويشجع المركز أعضاء المجتمع والطلاب والزوار على المساهمة في المشروعات القائمة، وعلى المشاركة في الأحداث والاحتفالات. ويعتبر المركز مكانًا للتعلم عن العمليات الطبيعية التي تجري من حولنا، ومكانًا كذلك للتعلم من الآخرين.
التكنولوجيا الملائمة Appropriate Technology(AT): 
التكنولوجيا الملائمة هي وصف لطريقة في تلبية الاحتياجات البشرية بأقل التأثيرات على الموارد المحدودة للأرض، وهي تلك التكنولوجيا التي تجني ثمار كل من التقدم العلمي الحديث والممارسات التقليدية الفعالة من أجل ابتكار حلول تسمح للناس بالعيش المريح بأقل التأثيرات على الكائنات الأخرى أو البيئة. وتقلل التكنولوجيا الملائمة من استخدام الموارد غير المتجددة من خلال عمليات المحافظة وإعادة التدوير، وإعادة الاستخدام، وما قبل التدوير(بتجنب التعبئة). والتكنولوجيا الملائمة هي ممارسات مصممة؛ لتكون واعية بالبيئة والموارد ومتناغمة مع الظروف المحلية. وباختصار شديد فإن التكنولوجيا الملائمة هي تكنولوجيا ذات وجه إنساني. 
* يمكنكم إرسال تعليقاتكم واستفساراتكم على البريد الإلكتروني للمركز الجامعي للتكنولوجيا الملائمة على العنوان التالي: ccat*humboldt.edu
- يمكنكم الاطلاع على المزيد من أعمال المركز على الموقع التالي:
http://www.humboldt.edu/~ccat





منقووووووول

:1:​


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جز يلا على هذه المعلو مات الجيدة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الصانع (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا أخي الكريم لمرورك وجزاك الله خيرا ً لتشجيعك لي ....


----------



## bayaz (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير .. ولكن ..
الموضوع مكرر في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ، انظر الرابط ادناه : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21587
سيتم نقله الى هناك


----------



## الصانع (27 ديسمبر 2006)

م. عبد المنعم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير .. ولكن ..
> الموضوع مكرر في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ، انظر الرابط ادناه :
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21587
> سيتم نقله الى هناك


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا أسف جدا ... لم يكن لدي علم بوجود هذه المشاركة أصلأ في الملتقى و اكرر اسفي الشديد و أقدم اعتذاري للأخ (( صناعة المعمار )) لأنه اشترك قبلي بنفس الموضوع

:80: :80: :80: 
:68:​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


محمد رفيق جمعة
صاحب النقب

جزاكم الله كل خير على المرور الطيب​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الصانع الله يرضى عليك وتسلم على ذوقك

تم دمج الموضوعين مافي داعي للاعتذار 

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## small_hosam (9 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

small_hosam قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومة



الف شكر لك


----------



## bashier (12 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## sayydo (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنان محمود (1 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومة


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرااختي العزيزه واتمنى ان تزوديني بمعلومات عن الثلاجه النفطيه


----------



## نور جابر (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومه الجديده ولكن :-
ماهي الدائره الميكانيكيه وما هو مائع التبريد المستخدم


----------



## عبود ميك (30 يونيو 2008)

موضوع متميز من عضو أميز،واللى أعجبني أكثر هو فكرة المركز،ونتمنى إنشاء مراكز مشابهة في وطننا العربي في القريب العاجل.


----------



## المصابيح (30 يونيو 2008)

هل يوجد طريقة لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية من مواد متوفرة فس الأسواق حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مشرفتنا على هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------

